# Shooting at Elementary School



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Connecticut police called to reports of school shooting - World - CBC News

please keep the comments clean and respectful!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What is this world coming to? I realize we only have a few more days till the end is here. This next week will be full of crap like this.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

sunshine_1965 said:


> What is this world coming to? I realize we only have a few more days till the end is here. This next week will be full of crap like this.


 I guess you're one of the 1 out of 10 that believes that the end is almost upon us.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm shocked to read that at least 10 children have been shot dead. The total deaths are around 20. How sad!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

20 year old with a .22 automatic rifle. At least 27 dead (including 18 kids). Shootings reportedly centered on a grade 1 class. Gut wrenchingly sickening...I have kids that age, and I want to say @#&$ it, and go home and hug them all day.

ETA: shooter's mother was a teacher at the school - she is among those killed.

Reporters shoving microphones into the faces of the kids should all be smacked silly.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It was a .223 calibre, highly accurate with low kick back. Just sickening. Pussy took the easy way out too after. Disgusting. I'm tearing up reading all of this.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

kinda makes me feel ashamed to be associated with the human race on days like today...
Thoughts go out to those families....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

May he burn in heLL!!!!!

If the bleep was so PO with the world, he should have just blown his own head off at home.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Doesn't a M16 use .223 ammo?


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

M16's use a NAto sized .223/5.56×45mm caliber.

Very sad, and becoming way to common these types of happenings.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

So do M4's.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

This is totally unacceptable. Is nowhere safe, school, theaters, streets. Anyone is allowed to carry guns in the usa, bullets can be bought at Kmart.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

watch the republicans use this tragedy to say "if those kids had been packing, this wouldnt have happened" They want the whole usa carrying guns.

The right to bear arms was ONLY intended for americans to protect their homes and family from the british, NOT this perversion that it has become


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

What a sad day. My thoughts and prayers go out to the families who lost a love one today . I know they will never change the gun laws, but may be they should look at making bullets harder to get or making them very expensive.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> This is totally unacceptable. Is nowhere safe, school, theaters, streets. Anyone is allowed to carry guns in the usa, bullets can be bought at Kmart.


FYI- the Walmart at the bottom of the hill sells bullets


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

airbaggedmazda said:


> FYI- the Walmart at the bottom of the hill sells bullets


Same with the Surrey Walmart one. My brother and I were surprised to see some 12 gauge shotgun shells there of one sort another (didn't see slugs anyways...).

Problem with outlawing something is the whole Capone escapade. Especially if you outlaw guns, only criminals and enforcement will have guns (not law abiding citizens, which wouldn't prevent such tragedies).


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It isn't the easy availability to ammunition or the ownership of guns that is the problem.Guns and ammunition are far, far more restricted now than when I was young .. Back then , there were no POL /PAL ( gun ownership licenses ) . A 12 year old could go into the corner store and buy .22 shells in Surrey , which was all farms and bush then. I blame the problem, not on guns, but our society that has become so enamoured of shoot-em up video games and movies. They may not influence the vast majority of people, but I believe they are a very strong trigger on the unstable. Add that to our justice system that puts so many restrictions on the law abiding, bringing in increasing restrictions of firearms to please the city dweller that only sees them as an instrument of destruction, and a justice system that passes out laughably lenient penalties to the criminal element that use them, and you have one very screwed up system. It isn't the guns are the problem; it's the society that seems to glorify violence and gore in our video games and sports while ignoring those that have psychological problems that lead them to lash out so horribly.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

guns arn't dangerous. just the ppl who use them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree partially with Dave. I don't believe it's as easy to cop out and say the video games and movies are the problem. Could just as easily say that it's the music they listened to as\just before they killed the innocent.

It is however as simple as our society and the unstable, and how we approach the topics of both.


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Apparently the guns were owned by the shooters mother. I have a daughter in Kindergarten and I'm pretty sure her teacher doesn't have hand guns and an assault rifle!


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

bonsai dave said:


> What a sad day. My thoughts and prayers go out to the families who lost a love one today . I know they will never change the gun laws, but may be they should look at making bullets harder to get or making them very expensive.


I heard a comedy skit by Chris Rock where he said all guns should be free, and every bullet should cost $5000. That way you would think VERY carefully before pulling the trigger. food for thought.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Rossco said:


> I heard a comedy skit by Chris Rock where he said all guns should be free, and every bullet should cost $5000. That way you would think VERY carefully before pulling the trigger. food for thought.


It's easy enough to make your ammo if you have the casings.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Guns shouldn't be outlawed, but I hate irresponsible gun owners. Keep it in a safe, with a trigger lock on them, with a key in a seperate area. My buddy does this, and clearly hasn't had any issues with guns being stolen.

And I doubt it was the mother who owned the rifle\guns, it was likely the murdered father. I don't see many women shooting rifles at the range. Maybe different in Connecticut though.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a lot of women who enjoy the shooting sports. The pistols used by the killer in CT were registered to the mother. They didn't say who owned the rifle they found in the vehicle. The attitudes towards guns is a LOT different in the US..It's amazing how many down there don't feel safe without a gun by the bedside. In some states , it's not uncommon for both men and women to hold Concealed Carry Weapon permits.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

i have heard in some parts of the usa 25% of cars have a gun in them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I have no doubt many women enjoy it, I just have suspicions that the rifle wasn't owned by the mother and more likely the father instead. Seen plenty of women at the range, but only two shooting rifles out of all of them. And yes, CT is most certainly different than BC\Canada, I suspected as much as well.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Then only rich people will have guns to use.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

TURN OFF THE NEWS.......

Morgan Freeman's brilliant take on what happened yesterday :

"You want to know why. This may sound cynical, but here's why.

It's because of the way the media reports it. Flip on the news and watch how we treat the Batman theater shooter and the Oregon mall shooter like celebrities. Dylan Klebold and Eric Harris are household names, but do you know the name of a single *victim* of Columbine? Disturbed
people who would otherwise just off themselves in their basements see the news and want to top it by doing something worse, and going out in a memorable way. Why a grade school? Why children? Because he'll be remembered as a horrible monster, instead of a sad nobody.

CNN's article says that if the body count "holds up", this will rank as the second deadliest shooting behind Virginia Tech, as if statistics somehow make one shooting worse than another. Then they post a video interview of third-graders for all the details of what they saw and heard while the shootings were happening. Fox News has plastered the killer's face on all their reports for hours. Any articles or news stories yet that focus on the victims and ignore the killer's identity? None that I've seen yet. Because they don't sell. So congratulations, sensationalist media, you've just lit the fire for someone to top this and knock off a day care center or a maternity ward next.

You can help by forgetting you ever read this man's name, and remembering the name of at least one victim. You can help by donating to mental health research instead of pointing to gun control as the problem. You can help by turning off the news."


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Forget about the gunman, remember the victims that were lost, and the heroes that prevented an even greater tragedy:

Teachers sacrificed themselves to save their pupils - Telegraph


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

couch said:


> TURN OFF THE NEWS.......
> 
> Morgan Freeman's brilliant take on what happened yesterday :
> 
> ...


I think we all watch the news when something like this happens. We're curious creatures that are driven to watch things of this nature. We'll all condemn it and forget it until it happens again then we'll make reference to it.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

effox said:


> Oh I have no doubt many women enjoy it, I just have suspicions that the rifle wasn't owned by the mother and more likely the father instead. Seen plenty of women at the range, but only two shooting rifles out of all of them. And yes, CT is most certainly different than BC\Canada, I suspected as much as well.


I think I heard over the news that the parents are divorced, the ex-husband lives out of state. No idea if the rifles were still registered to the father.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've since read and heard from an other, differing stories. I mainly read AP, but googled a bunch of times until I was too teary eyed to read anymore.


----------



## jsmith11618 (May 23, 2012)

effox said:


> I've since read and heard from an other, differing stories. I mainly read AP, but googled a bunch of times until I was too teary eyed to read anymore.


The father of the shooter wasn't killed, and all reports by officials have said the guns were registered to the mother.

The father lives in a different city and is remarried and police have interviewed him regarding the shooter.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

My heart reaches out to our friends down south. I resisted to open this thread knowing how sad this is especially around this joyous time of the year. This is getting more frequent in the US. It seems like one report of similar incident every week now. I was just told that there is a similar incident just happened in China.
We could be sad and upset. For a moment, I shared Anthony's sentiment of "let him burn in hell." Then, I think about the pain and trouble that brought a young man to this point ...... and to take his own life ..... how dark and hopeless ......

I was asked several times this year: "How can a good God allow such evil to happen in our world?"
This analogy always comes to my mind: A father was walking with his boy in a park. The boy climbed up a boulder and wanted to jump down. The father screamed "Don't jump or you will hurt yourself. " The boy jumped and hurt himself. He cried and yelled at his father: "Why did you let me jump? Why did you let me fall?"

I am sad but I am not sure if I could be mad not knowing what this young man went through. Whenever, I hear news like this, I am challenged to be a little nicer to make the little world around me a better place.

Sorry if I am preachy. Isn't this the spirit of Christmas: God is sad but he did not get mad. He gave us a baby, the hope of a better world.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

This shooting was badder than bad. Everyone will woe and lament for awhile. There will be another shooting and the issue of gun control will come up once again. Somewhere around 10% of the population has mental issues. A weapon in the hands of someone that's not all there can be a lethal combination.

There's no question that the mother knew that her son had mental health issues. What's was she doing with all the weapons? It seems to me that the mother must have had issues.

I have registered restricted weapons that are grandfathered. Once I die they die with me. I have trigger locks and a safe. 

It seems to me that it's too late to shut the barn door once the animals have escaped. The mother should have secured the weapons especially under the circumstances.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For all the parents out there, please hug and kiss your kids. Love them (not same as spoil them). 

4 firearms were taken from his gun enthusiast mother, and a Bushmaster AR15 automatic rifle was used to kill all those innocent children and their teachers and then !#[email protected] shot himself with a handgun. 

I totally agree that we "forget" the name of the [email protected]!#$! and make a greater effort to remember the innocent victims. I really find I can't watch too much coverage of this tragedy. With two little girls, this hits home too much and my eyes hurt from crying too much.

Gotta go hug Felicia and Isabella.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Since the names of the victims have not been posted yet on this thread, I thought I would do so now:

Rachel Davino, 29, school staff 
Dawn Hochsprung, 46, teacher 
Anne Marie Murphy, 52, school staff 
Mary Sherlach, 56, psychologist 
Victoria Soto, 27, teacher 
Lauren Russeau, 30, teacher 
Nancy Lanza, 52, gunman's mother

*School pupils*
Charlotte Bacon, six 
Daniel Barden, seven 
Olivia Engel, six 
Josephine Gay, seven 
Ana Marquez-Green, six 
Dylan Hockley, six 
Madeleine Hsu, six 
Catherine Hubbard, six 
Chase Kowalski, seven 
Jesse Lewis, six 
James Mattiolo, six 
Grace McDonnel, seven 
Emilie Parker, six 
Jack Pinto, six 
Noah Pozner, six 
Caroline Previdi, six 
Jessica Rekos, six 
Avielle Richman, six 
Benjamin Wheeler, six 
Allison Wyatt, six


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

What makes me sick is seeing all over facebook, americans declaring their rights about owning firearms or saying it happened because religion is barred from schools (said a lot more in bad taste mind you). The ignorance irks me and this will keep happening because too many want to keep their shiny toys without questions asked rather than pay their respects by instigating change


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

no god or religion is to blame for this, nor society for letting this happen, nor the mother for owning guns or how this puke was brought up. There are no excuses for this. The only person where blame can be placed is on the terrible individual himself. It doesn't matter if he knew or did not know right from wrong. It was his decisions that he made. No one else. It is his fault and his fault alone. he got off way too easy taking himself out. I honestly hope there is a hell because of things like this. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

neven said:


> What makes me sick is seeing all over facebook, americans declaring their rights about owning firearms or saying it happened because religion is barred from schools (said a lot more in bad taste mind you). The ignorance irks me and this will keep happening because too many want to keep their shiny toys without questions asked rather than pay their respects by instigating change


 I want to make it clear that I do not believe that civilians should be allowed to own semi automatic or automatic weapons. Since civilians do own weapons like that clips should be limited to 5 rounds.

Here's the argument! Based on what I've read the principal and/or the school psychologist could have wasted the shooter if they had been armed. The principal and psychologist tried to stop the guy with their bare hands.If I'm right about the time frame then lives would have been saved. What if every teacher were crack shots?

Overall there's no question in my mind that guns have saved lives. I'm including armed conflicts!! I owe my freedom to guns!

It's a tough issue!! I think that there would be anarchy in the US if the National Guard and cops were stripped of their weapons.

Would 9/11 had happened if the flight crew carried weapons?

It's tough questions!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If guns were outlawed only the police and criminals would own guns.

I'm not going to argue my point, I feel it's in poor taste to do anymore then morn these poor souls death. The majority were only 6 years old. I have mental health issues, but not even I can comprehend this.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Something happened that should never have been. We all mourn in our own way. I can't watch the parents of the children that were victims being interviewed. The insanity that exists in the world will not stop. Society as a whole has to make an effort to stop incidents of this nature. My eyes have been wet because of this incident. 

I think that doing nothing keeps the status quo. Steps have to be taken to try to stop events like this.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

This needs to be included in this thread. There are good people out there


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Woah, are you saying Principals and Teachers should be armed?

If more guns is the answer the U.S. should be the safest place in the world, and obviously it is not!



Lamplighter said:


> I want to make it clear that I do not believe that civilians should be allowed to own semi automatic or automatic weapons. Since civilians do own weapons like that clips should be limited to 5 rounds.
> 
> Here's the argument! Based on what I've read the principal and/or the school psychologist could have wasted the shooter if they had been armed. The principal and psychologist tried to stop the guy with their bare hands.If I'm right about the time frame then lives would have been saved. What if every teacher were crack shots?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

JoeMc said:


> Woah, are you saying Principals and Teachers should be armed?
> 
> If more guns is the answer the U.S. should be the safest place in the world, and obviously it is not!


If you have read the chronological order of how the events unfolded then it would become obviously clear that lives would have been saved if the staff had been armed. Surely you're not opposed to lives being saved.

In any event this massacrer has led to the Democrats calling for a ban on assault weapons. It's obviously too late to save the life of the children that fell victim to a madman. Hopefully it'll come to pass.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

If you had read/watched all the reports , you would have noticed the perp was wearing body armour. The usual result would be the perp gains weapons when he kills the staff that confront him with their own weapon. The idea of arming school staff, or staff in any company to try to protect pupils / employees does not work. Even in military situations and establishments it is the attacker that has most of the advantages due to the surprise factor. The only way that loss could possibly be kept to a minimum would be to have classroom/ office doors lockable and reinforced to prevent easy entry in cases of a lockdown... and staff trained to react to a lockdown situation .. Armed staff would be false security at best..... and a risk at worst .


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

davefrombc said:


> If you had read/watched all the reports , you would have noticed the perp was wearing body armour. The usual result would be the perp gains weapons when he kills the staff that confront him with their own weapon. The idea of arming school staff, or staff in any company to try to protect pupils / employees does not work. Even in military situations and establishments it is the attacker that has most of the advantages due to the surprise factor. The only way that loss could possibly be kept to a minimum would be to have classroom/ office doors lockable and reinforced to prevent easy entry in cases of a lockdown... and staff trained to react to a lockdown situation .. Armed staff would be false security at best..... and a risk at worst .


We can throw this around back and forth and come out as a stalemate.

I've got kids and I couldn't begin to imagine the PAIN that the parents and other loved ones are going through. I'm certain that some of the parents will end up committing suicide. I believe that I would if I had lost my only child.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Not only was he wearing body armour but he used the automatic rifle to blow through the lock to gain entry into the school. The school was secured, but you can only go so far before it becomes a greater fire hazard so they did what they could, but in most cases, as Gordon stated, the perp will have the advantage. He knew the school and the security measures in place and with body armour, even armed principals or teachers would have been lucky to get a head shot in a high stress, high adrenaline situation. Also, if they're not fully trained in using firearms or fire in a panic, the stray bullets would have gone into the classrooms and put more kids at risk. 

BTW, this is the 37th such incident since 1974 (or so), and they seem to be getting worse, not better.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

If you get shot with body armor you'll feel it. You'll stop dead!! The muzzle velocity can be anywhere between 400-1200 ft/s and it'll stun. Empty a clip from a 9mm into a bastard like that and he would have been screaming in pain. 

Anyways the parents gathered at church and a bomb threat was phoned in. A guy was arrested a day or two after the incident he had 47 guns and threatened to do some shooting at a school.

Do nothing and we can expect this to happen again. But you know I'm all ears in respect to suggestions how to stop senseless killings.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> If you get shot with body armor you'll feel it. You'll stop dead!! The muzzle velocity can be anywhere between 400-1200 ft/s and it'll stun. Empty a clip from a 9mm into a bastard like that and he would have been screaming in pain.
> 
> Anyways the parents gathered at church and a bomb threat was phoned in. A guy was arrested a day or two after the incident he had 47 guns and threatened to do some shooting at a school.
> 
> Do nothing and we can expect this to happen again. But you know I'm all ears in respect to suggestions how to stop senseless killings.


Getting shot with armor on not only hurts but it can break bones (ribs at least)


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There's a city in the US where it's mandatory to own a firearm. Crime is 1/2 of the national average.

Kennesaw, Georgia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> There's a city in the US where it's mandatory to own a firearm. Crime is 1/2 of the national average.
> 
> Kennesaw, Georgia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Maybe you should move there then! Joking 

I think your heart is in the right place, but I doubt you will find anyone around here that agrees with you on firearms.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the usefulness of this thread past many hours ago and debating a topic like is starting to be debated now is of no use on a fish forum as everyone is so far apart on a solution it can only go in a direction that this original post wasn't intended for. Please go stand on the steps of parliament and voice your opinions they'll mean a lot more then they do here.

Now we should remember all those who died because of this act, and move on.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

JoeMc said:


> Maybe you should move there then! Joking
> 
> I think your heart is in the right place, but I doubt you will find anyone around here that agrees with you on firearms.


In a perfect world there's no aggression. Fight fire with fire! I firmly believe that guns save lives. There's evidence to support it!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

kacairns said:


> I think the usefulness of this thread past many hours ago and debating a topic like is starting to be debated now is of no use on a fish forum as everyone is so far apart on a solution it can only go in a direction that this original post wasn't intended for. Please go stand on the steps of parliament and voice your opinions they'll mean a lot more then they do here.
> 
> Now we should remember all those who died because of this act, and move on.


 I think that the posts have been civil. I certainly don't have hard feelings towards anyone.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

vanisl_fishluvr said:


> I actually think that perhaps having some level of armed security in certain places couldnt hurt.
> 
> Like Air Marshals or something of that nature, Just a presence there in case there is a need for some type of immediate response to a threat.


 I suppose that you acknowledge that Air Marshals can save lives.

US society has advanced to a level where a certain percentage of individuals are evil. Evil individuals with guns is a bad combination. Perhaps there should be a couple of armed guards in all schools. Parents should not have to fear sending their most precious asset(s) to school.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> I think that the posts have been civil. I certainly don't have hard feelings towards anyone.


Something doesn't have to be uncivil to have out lasted its usefulness. As you said this can go back and forth all day and end in a stalemate, why bother? People need to remember all the innocent lives lost and forget about their personal opinions right now. Honestly this post should never have even turned into a pro/anti-gun thread it should of stayed with remembering those lost due to this tragic event, but that just shows some people would rather put out their opinions then focus on what really matters. If people feel so inclined to voice their opinions when regardless nothing will change what has happened and wont stop it from happening in the future, go voice them where they need to be heard.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Something doesn't have to be uncivil to have out lasted its usefulness. As you said this can go back and forth all day and end in a stalemate, why bother? People need to remember all the innocent lives lost and forget about their personal opinions right now. Honestly this post should never have even turned into a pro/anti-gun thread it should of stayed with remembering those lost due to this tragic event, but that just shows some people would rather put out their opinions then focus on what really matters. If people feel so inclined to voice their opinions when regardless nothing will change what has happened and wont stop it from happening in the future, go voice them where they need to be heard.


Are you suggesting that I have forgotten that there were lives lost? I'm civil with my opinions and I have a right to have personal opinions.

Whatever opinion that you have is yours! I'm not the thought police that's going to tell you or anyone else how to think.

The moderators and or the agent can shut down the thread if they wish to do so. Furthermore if the moderators want to stifle my opinions then they can do so. I'm not going to claim that I have the right to free speech.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

TRENDING: Perry says concealed handgun license should extend 'anywhere'
Posted by
CNN's Kevin Liptak
(CNN) - Amid calls for tighter restrictions on guns following last week's deadly rampage in Connecticut, Texas Republican Gov. Rick Perry said at a tea party event Monday that anyone with a concealed handgun license in the Lone Star State should be able to take guns on public property - including schools.

"In the state of Texas, with our concealed handgun license, if you have been duly backgrounded and trained and you are a concealed handgun license carrying individual, you should be able to carry your handgun anywhere in this state," said Perry, who later added a person has the right to prohibit guns on their private property.

CNN Political Ticker- All politics, all the time - CNN.com Blogs

Perry stated that qualified individuals should be allowed to carry handguns in school.

It seems that lawmakers will take steps to ban the sale of assault riffles and that would be a good start to prevent massacres of this nature. Shares are down in weapon manufacturing companies because there's a belief that the individuals running the country will get tough on gun sales.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

If teachers in my kids' school carried guns, I would move schools. My opinion only, not getting into the (unwinnable) debate.

What is getting me are the ignorant, misinformed reports on the killer's actions being caused by his Autism. As the father of an autistic (Asperger's) child, these reports are frustratingly...just wrong...and way over generalizing in a lot of their "facts". Some jackass even started a Facebook page along the lines of "Stop the killers - get rid of the Autistics". 

Sometimes I fear for the future of humanity..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The Heroes Of Sandy Hook


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

rich16 said:


> If teachers in my kids' school carried guns, I would move schools. My opinion only, not getting into the (unwinnable) debate.
> 
> What is getting me are the ignorant, misinformed reports on the killer's actions being caused by his Autism. As the father of an autistic (Asperger's) child, these reports are frustratingly...just wrong...and way over generalizing in a lot of their "facts". Some jackass even started a Facebook page along the lines of "Stop the killers - get rid of the Autistics".
> 
> Sometimes I fear for the future of humanity..


As you know Asperger's syndrome is a spectrum. One of my sons has autism and has a high IQ and his behavior is much like the Lanza character was described up until he turned homicidal. I doubt that Autism turns someone into a mass killer but it could be a contributing factor. Someone suffering from autism could be subjected to bullying that drives them over the edge.

I'd hate to think that my son (He does not live with me, he's an adult) could flip out to the same extent as Adam. I don't believe that he would. It seems to me that every-time I read about violent incidents the words nice guy, quiet and loner comes up. The only thing certain is that everything is uncertain.

'Anarchist Soccer Mom' cries out for help - CNN.com


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

rich16 said:


> "Stop the killers - get rid of the Autistics".


 By the way that should be reported to the police. I would not hesitate to do so.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> I doubt that Autism turns someone into a mass killer but it could be a contributing factor. Someone suffering from autism could be subjected to bullying that drives them over the edge.]


Sure...and so could schizophrenia, depression, paranoia, OCD, bad breath, arachnaphobia. Anything "could be" a contributing factor. I never said it wasn't. It's the half-baked reporting linking the shooting with Autism in general that frustrates me.

My 6 year old is happy, cheerful, social, loves being with other people, gets upset when they are upset...not a loner, quiet, devoid of empathy...so to lump all those living with Autism under the same umbrella is cheap, irresponsible journalism...oh wait...it's the US mass media....never mind <sarcasm intended>

Lamplighter - I'm not disagreeing with you - want to make that clear before this turns into a silly back and forth thing. Just clarifying my point, and again, JMHO.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

rich16 said:


> Sure...and so could schizophrenia, depression, paranoia, OCD, bad breath, arachnaphobia. Anything "could be" a contributing factor. I never said it wasn't. It's the half-baked reporting linking the shooting with Autism in general that frustrates me.
> 
> My 6 year old is happy, cheerful, social, loves being with other people, gets upset when they are upset...not a loner, quiet, devoid of empathy...so to lump all those living with Autism under the same umbrella is cheap, irresponsible journalism...oh wait...it's the US mass media....never mind <sarcasm intended>
> 
> Lamplighter - I'm not disagreeing with you - want to make that clear before this turns into a silly back and forth thing. Just clarifying my point, and again, JMHO.


Well autism is a spectrum meaning that it can be mild to severe. It can be extremely difficult to diagnose. There's an autism test online. I'm not suggesting that you take the test it's just for fun. I'm of the opinion that EVERYONE is touched by some degree of autism.

AQ Autism Test | Health | channel4.com/bodies

What's to disagree?? We're cool!!!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> I'm of the opinion that EVERYONE is touched by some degree of autism.
> 
> AQ Autism Test | Health | channel4.com/bodies
> 
> What's to disagree?? We're cool!!!


This I agree with! And yes, we're cool!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Deleted the last 3 posts due to being a bogus site.

Please try to keep this thread as much about remembering the victims as possible, and not turn it into a Pro-Gun/Anti-Gun debate.

Its the kids & teachers who were killed who should be at the center of our thoughts & our posts.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Deleted the last 3 posts due to being a bogus site.
> 
> Please try to keep this thread as much about remembering the victims as possible, and not turn it into a Pro-Gun/Anti-Gun debate.
> 
> Its the kids & teachers who were killed who should be at the center of our thoughts & our posts.


As usual, you are the voice of reason Anthony. Our thoughts, posts, and prayers should be centered on those beautiful children , the dedicated heroic teachers , and their families and close friends.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There were 1,494 children that were victims of homicide in the US in 2008.

Child murder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The latest 20 children will become statistics in the 2012 figures. The parents and other family members will feel the pain until their end of time.

I don't think that there's anything wrong with praying but it doesn't solve anything. It certainly will not change what happened and I doubt that it will ease the pain of the living. I think the shooting in Newtown was a sad incident in history and nothing will change that.

I've stated that I do not support the possession or sale of assault weapons. I do believe that everyone has the right to bear arms. I don't see the point in posting on this thread anymore 'cause there will be the pro/anti gun supporters until the end of time. Both sides most likely think that the other side is pig headed.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> I don't think that there's anything wrong with praying but it doesn't solve anything. It certainly will not change what happened and I doubt that it will ease the pain of the living.


" It certainly will not change what happened" is true. However, the rest of the above quote is strictly your opinion.....an opinion I am aware shared my many others. However, I know many many others, including myself who totally disagree. I am confident that many of those effected by this and other similar tragedies would disagree with you as well. Like your above statement, this is my opinion. That's a nice thing about this forum, we can choose to disagree.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

guppygeorge said:


> " It certainly will not change what happened" is true. However, the rest of the above quote is strictly your opinion.....an opinion I am aware shared my many others. However, I know many many others, including myself who totally disagree. I am confident that many of those effected by this and other similar tragedies would disagree with you as well. Like your above statement, this is my opinion. That's a nice thing about this forum, we can choose to disagree.


Opinions can be right or wrong.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

WASHINGTON - The most powerful gun-rights lobby in the U.S. said Friday it wants to address gun violence by having an armed police officer in every school in the country.

The comments by the National Rifle Association came exactly a week after a gunman killed 26 people at a Connecticut school, including 20 children ages 6 and 7. The comments were the group's first substantial ones since the shooting, while pressure has mounted in Washington and elsewhere for more measures against gun violence.

Read more: NRA responds to Connecticut shootings, calls for armed police officer in every school (with video)

My kids are more important to me than my money. Money is guarded with armed guards but that's a replaceable commodity, children are not.


----------

